# help me



## shasha (Aug 23, 2006)

I have been through an ICSI that resulted in miscarriage this year. 3 months later I had the FSH LH Eostrodiol done. For the previous cycle my fsh was 4.7 and LH 3.2 now I got the following result
serum FSH level 17 iu/L
serum LH level 6 iu/L
serum oestrodiol 192 pmol/L
Somehow everwhere I look its bad for egg sharing. Is it me or something amiss here.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

shasha
sorry for your loss - mc are very hard. 
sadly those levels would be too high to eggshare at my clinic, though i am not sure of other clinics
did you know they can be affected by stress? apparently it can make them rise.
perhaps you could try to do lots of relaxation stuff - maybe alternative therapies and have them done again next month. you only have to give the cinic the current level

sorry you are so sad, 
ritz.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Shasha,

So sorry to hear about your miscarriage.

FSH and LH can fluctuate month to month hunny. As Ritz said stress can play a part in hormones.

Ask GP to keep checking for the next three months to see if they lower.

most clinics like an FSH level of 10 or below.

Good Luck

Vicki x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Shasha

Sorry to hear of your m/c 

as the other girls have said fsh and lh can fluctuate

After my m/c it did take a while for my fsh levels to come back in the normal range, not sure how long ago ur m/c was honey

The girls are right in saying the range for eggsharing is between 8 and 10

Do keep getting retested in the meantime

Are u wishing to eggshare honey

Take care honey
Best wishes
Emxx


----------



## shasha (Aug 23, 2006)

hi!
Thanks for the advice everybody. I had another blood test done last week et voila!
Fsh 6 verus 17 last time
LH 3
Ost-- 121
While the lister accepted my previous result from hammersmith ( they said so because it was within a year), I am relieved that my body is going back to normal after the miscarriage. I had a missed misscarriage in june and the evacuation procedure done end of june. 
All the other test has been done at lister and I will going to pick up the pill. I still need another HIV aids done and its due for the 27th. So with the holidays and all it might be next year. I feel a weight has been lifted off my shoulder. Tata


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya honey

Just saw your post

Fantastic news honey

 

You must be so pleased

Wishing u lots of luck   

Love Emxx


----------

